# Bowl & Plate



## Sprung (May 9, 2015)

My second bowl and my third plate.

I've been working on both of these pieces for a while. The plate I started and then it sat for a while before I finally put it in the cole jaws and finished the bottom. The bowl I've been working at off and on for a while - a lot of sanding time on this one.

This bowl is from some Spalted Ambrosia Maple I got from the man himself - @davduckman2010 

Finished size is 7 1/2" diameter, 2 3/4" tall. I had three cracks that I inlaid with finely ground coffee. The finish on this piece is the Cap'n's Shine Juice (1/3 Shellac, 1/3 DNA, 1/3 BLO) and when I applied the first coat, I heard three load pops right after turning off the lathe. Turned and looked and found the three cracks - I'm thinking that the alcohol caused a rapid drying of what little moisture was in the wood and created a moisture imbalance, which led to the cracks. I like the way it turned out in the end and think that the inlay gives it some great character.

Duck, this bowl will be headed your way for my end of our trade! (Please PM me your address so I can get it on the way to you!)



 



 

This plate is about 7" diameter and is from a piece of Mahogany Crotch. It's a pretty wild looking piece! Also finished with Shine Juice. Both pieces also got a topcoat of a couple applications of paste wax. This one will be staying here, though it's possible that we'll gift it to some friends that will be here for a visit Memorial Day weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2015)

awesome bowl and plate matt great jobi still got the other 2 bowl blanks to send to you my friend many thanks dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 9, 2015)

Nicely done, Matt!

That plate is an eye catcher.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 9, 2015)

Those are both beauties Matt! That's about the most colorful Mahogany I've ever seen...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2015)

Plate is an absolute beauty! Like the bowl, also. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 9, 2015)

Well done Matt! That plate is a real stand out!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 9, 2015)

Thanks, guys! I really like that piece of mahogany - I've got more of the board I cut this from, though this was the most figured portion of the board.



davduckman2010 said:


> awesome bowl and plate matt great jobi still got the other 2 bowl blanks to send to you my friend many thanks dave



Glad you like it! Thanks again for the trade! I'll be looking forward to those other two blanks. Also, it might be a bit before this bowl ships to you - I gotta get something else done so it doesn't get lonely on the trip to Ohio.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Thanks, guys! I really like that piece of mahogany - I've got more of the board I cut this from, though this was the most figured portion of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it! Thanks again for the trade! I'll be looking forward to those other two blanks. Also, it might be a bit before this bowl ships to you - I gotta get something else done so it doesn't get lonely on the trip to Ohio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2015)

Very nicely done Matt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2015)

That bowl is really nice, but the plate is spectacular! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kayakerjim (May 11, 2015)

Beautiful stuff!!! The plate is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2015)

Matt I think you said elsewhere that board came from me. I used that wood on my stairs. African mahogany. I will have to look at what I have left..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 11, 2015)

Awesome job on both of em Matt !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (May 11, 2015)

Man that plate is awesome, fantastic grain and color. Two thumbs way up

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 11, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! Nicely done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 11, 2015)

Thank you, everyone!



Mike1950 said:


> Matt I think you said elsewhere that board came from me. I used that wood on my stairs. African mahogany. I will have to look at what I have left..........



Yes - it definitely came from you. It was from quite some time ago when you were selling LFRGB of random thins because you were clearing out space and the rejects (this pile) were stacking up. This board had some twist and bow to it and, while about 1" thick to begin with, would've been down to about 3/8" thick if I had tried to joint and plane it - so I thought a plate would work well from it. This was the most figured portion of the board, but the rest of it is real nice too and will probably become a couple more plates. Or maybe a box or some box tops, since the most twisted portion became this plate I should be able to get a couple slices from it in resawing. It's a real nice piece and I was definitely hanging on to it for something special! If I had money to spare right now, I'd be all over trying to get my hands on some more.


----------

